# Ride Immediately Ends When Swipe "Begin Trip"?



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello UberPeople,

So this has happened twice out of 200 rides and really created headaches for myself and the passenger.

My passenger gets in the car, I confirm their name and I go to swipe "Begin Trip". After swiping, the app immediately goes to the Stars screen to rate the passenger indicating the trip has ended. What's going on here?

I do not get an option to enter a destination, see no navigation, and see no "End Trip" option. The app just immediately skips to the pax rating screen.

Any help here?


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Did they enter the same pick up and destination?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I had this happened once. I was like i know I didnt start and stop that quick, totally confused me. Only happened once, about a week ago. So what I did was,went ahead and did the trip. I know, not a good idea, not covered by insurance. But all went well I got her to the destination with no issues. Immediately upon drop off I emailed uber about the trip and they adjust it. I dont remember if the pax put in a destination or not. I just wrote down the address where I dropped the pax off at,and remembered where I picked them up at. Entereed those 2 spots in the uber help/complaint section for start/end trip error submission


----------



## Richf28 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep, had the same problem. Took pax to their location and then notified uber support. They corrected the ride fare and the next day there was an app upgrade. Hasnt happened since


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, I refuse to take someone off the app, just how I do things for insurance purposes. I had to 1-star a pax and report him to Uber for continually ignoring my requests to rematch me on the app so we could drive. Both times I eventually got them rematched and we then traveled to their destination. I requested Uber credit the first ride (minimum fare) which they did.

Thanks!


----------

